# maumee/fremont



## ufaquaoiler

100% aware its still early but anyone try either river yet just to throw a line? ill be around next week for about 2 weeks and as long as the river is accessible will be giving it a crack at least a couple times.


----------



## Matt63

u might catch an ice chunk or 2


----------



## KaGee

Throw a line on the ice? Obviously not from NW Ohio. Gonna be a while.


----------



## loomis82

He could be from NW Ohio. You can always find some open water somewhere. You can always get into to monster carp and gar. And there is always a chance of a walleye. Can't catch if you don't try. Good luck!


----------



## ufaquaoiler

ha i actually lived in tiffin until i was 24 and have been in the navy ever since (now 31) and am definitely a veteran of the river runs in both rivers. that being said im in virginia right now and havent seen the river in person to see ice or not, but coming home soon for a couple weeks. unfortunately i will be leaving for my next duty assignment well before things get heated up, but that wont stop me from trying anyways. last forecast i looked at had a couple 50 degree days coming up (could have changed by now) so hopefully that at least brings a few in for me. even if i reel in nothing but carp ill at least have fun doing it and there was one year where i caught a couple stray steelhead in fremont very early in the run. ill be sure to post pictures when i do go whether i get walleye or not.


----------



## Matt63

I didn't mean to put down if that's how it sounded.but it is still February and you know as well as I if it does melt fast they will be running high and fast. Anyway thanks for your service in the Navy. My neighbors son was in Virginia after basic I believe for nuclear program but has since went to a base Washington state. Good luck when you get out.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

no worries at all i participate in a forum out of charleston, sc as well and trust me you see some good ones on fishing forums! even more entertaining is watching some people fish a rock jetty in salt water with a spoon sitting still under a bobber...cant make that one up. im hoping that theres a good relatively warm rain to bump the river level up to 4 or 5 feet above normal to bring the first few in so i can hit it soon after when the level starts its way down. years past ive climbed over ice chunks on the bank to get to the river and still caught fish, but of course every year can be different. looking back at my old pictures ive caught my biggest fish in mid march despite my best numbers being in early to mid april with may having some days with a 6 limit plus a few white bass. the one fluke day i caught steelhead in fremont it was late february with normal level and some of the clearest water ive seen there. i tried again subsequent years with similar conditions but never got another one. since getting into the navy ive made the river run once 2 years ago and got a couple, but several others near me got the skunk. i was definitely happy to make it out at all and even a couple walleye made it better. i too am in the nuclear program and am just in virginia for a short while, then after some time off will be at the florida/georgia border again.


----------



## overcheck

route 20 was ice covered and Maumee is downtown.


----------



## AtticaFish

The Sandusky will be coming up with the current thaw and light rain. Creeks around Tiffin are rising now. 60° today and some days in the 50's next week. Here is the current flow for the entire Sandusky watershed...... Hydraulic Prediction Service

As long as the flow isn't too high, i think you can catch creek chubs and sunfish in Rock Creek through Hedges-Boyer just about all year long. Not walleye, but fishing. I have done it in the past. haha Good luck and thanks for your service!


----------



## ufaquaoiler

i grew up walking to that creek as a kid! the normal catches were creek chub and rock bass, but once in a while a smallmouth and that place is loaded with carp. probably my favorite memory of that place is some guy telling me theres nothing in there and laughed that id actually fish there. the next cast with him still right there i landed a carp that was bigger than his son (maybe 2 or 3...still a toddler).


----------



## Melanochromis

AtticaFish said:


> The Sandusky will be coming up with the current thaw and light rain. Creeks around Tiffin are rising now. 60° today and some days in the 50's next week. Here is the current flow for the entire Sandusky watershed...... Hydraulic Prediction Service
> 
> As long as the flow isn't too high, i think you can catch creek chubs and sunfish in Rock Creek through Hedges-Boyer just about all year long. Not walleye, but fishing. I have done it in the past. haha Good luck and thanks for your service!


When the Ballville dam is gone you may actually have a chance at catching a Walleye in Rock Creek. In high water they may be able to get over the low head dam.


----------



## AtticaFish

I am excited to see that dam come down. Walleye on my lunch break! Not sure if they will be able to make it over the dam at Pioneer Mill or not. That one needs to come down too for safety sake. It has some big holes and chunks out of it.


----------



## BFG

You will probably be able to fish in downtown Grand Rapids by Sunday. We are getting hammered with rain, as is the entire Maumee River basin. I wouldn't doubt if the river gets to 589' or higher by early next week.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

im back in ohio now and am liking the 60 degree rain bumping the temperature up, but yep well have to see what happens to level. the highest ive ever fished and done well was at 586 at orleans park.


----------



## BFG

Predictor has it going to almost 589' by tomorrow afternoon, and then we are supposed to get another 1.5" between Friday evening and Sunday morning. Hellloooooooooo PURGE.


----------



## GULPisgreat

I run over the river in Fremont on the RR. It's high, fast and muddy. I'm not a local by any means but I wouldn't fish it. I'm a Tuscarawas river rat for smallmouth.


----------



## BFG

Cabin fever is gonna get to a lot of guys in the next two weeks. Ice is all gone, rivers all blown out. 

Been at this a long time. March 8-10 first pics. March 15-18 first limits. Peak most years around April 3rd. Easter weekend is gonna be an absolute cluster. 

Good luck everybody...won't be long now.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

so far im planning on giving it a crack monday morning. as long as it trends the way it has been and we dont get too much rain tomorrow 586 is possible. even if i get absolutely nothing ill at least have fun trying since very early march is the only chance i get this year.


----------



## KaGee

BFG has it pegged.


----------



## Pooch

We used to hit the Maumee when the limits we're 10 in February when the ice was off. We would fish it 4 or 5 days a week. There would be less than 50 people on the river while everyone else was waiting for temps, levels, pics, crowds, reports. The fish are there before the crowds show up. I say if there's no ice, fish it. If the water is too " high " from rain and melt, find the "slow" water, you'll catch fish. Once the crowds showed up we were done. I live a good distance away now but still like to make the drive over.


----------



## Redhunter1012

If its 585 or lower, there will be a couple caught next weekend. Warm rain will move fish in, guaranteed.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

Pooch said:


> We used to hit the Maumee when the limits we're 10 in February when the ice was off. We would fish it 4 or 5 days a week. There would be less than 50 people on the river while everyone else was waiting for temps, levels, pics, crowds, reports. The fish are there before the crowds show up. I say if there's no ice, fish it. If the water is too " high " from rain and melt, find the "slow" water, you'll catch fish. Once the crowds showed up we were done. I live a good distance away now but still like to make the drive over.


If i was still living in Tiffin I'd probably go once shortly just to get rid of cabin fever then wait a bit until conditions improve, but seeing as my time is limited and it's try it without ideal conditions or don't try it at all, ill take the try it with a small chance of success. Monday is when I'm likely giving it a try and doubt I will have to fight any crowds. As you said any time water is high and no crowds, let the jig go through the slow water that would normally have people there and if fish are around they'll be right there. Not expecting a limit by any means, but I'll get 0 for sure if i stay home.

Update: 15 rigs are ready to go (to fish or be sacrificed to the bottom) leaning heavy towards black and june bug and some pink, orange, chart, and white/red mixed in. At least for me I've done best in high muddy water with dark colors rather than bright, but have plenty to pick from just in case. I also found some jig heads that are purple, pink, and chart that i plan on trying. If the walleye don't want them, I have a hard time believing they wont work in saltwater instead.


----------



## mote1977

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ufaquaoiler

im giving maumee a go 1st tomorrow and then fremont for a bit on my way back. ill post how i do.


----------



## KaGee

ufaquaoiler said:


> im giving maumee a go 1st tomorrow and then fremont for a bit on my way back. ill post how i do.


Maumee way over banks this afternoon, but knock yourself out.


----------



## Carpn

I know nothing of riving fishing . But I am skeptical


----------



## Tmohre22

Heard today that they were catchin eyes less than 1/4 mile off shore near metzgers


----------



## mote1977

Tmohre22 said:


> Heard today that they were catchin eyes less than 1/4 mile off shore near metzgers


Hmmm, that’s close enough to take the kayak out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## midoh39

I’ll be hitting the dusky tomorrow morning, if anyone is going I’d be happy to have some company! Just moved up here and I’m looking for anyone who doesn’t mind the extra company


----------



## 9Left

Have seen fish caught so far this year on Maumee... not any numbers yet but a few early fish here n’ there... agree with other posts, still just a touch early... but i’m sure we will see limits caught within the next 2 weeks


----------



## ufaquaoiler

maumee: started there first at orleans and stood on the cement things the drainpipes are under hoping to get something in the slack water. 1st cast i hooked into something that was moving a bit but didnt have it on long enough to figure out fish or stick. tried that for an hour and saw a few things flopping just outside of the current further down so i waded into the slack water. i did have a walleye scale come back on my hook once, but not even a snagged walleye to show for it.

fremont: moved to fremont after lunch and walked around between hayes ave and state street. i saw some carp, suckers, and a couple small walleye, 1 of which was snagged, the others not 100%. i caught nothing, but definitely presented my offering of jigs to the bottom of the surging sandusky hoping for better luck tomorrow morning.


----------



## 9Left

ufaquaoiler said:


> If i was still living in Tiffin I'd probably go once shortly just to get rid of cabin fever then wait a bit until conditions improve, but seeing as my time is limited and it's try it without ideal conditions or don't try it at all, ill take the try it with a small chance of success. Monday is when I'm likely giving it a try and doubt I will have to fight any crowds. As you said any time water is high and no crowds, let the jig go through the slow water that would normally have people there and if fish are around they'll be right there. Not expecting a limit by any means, but I'll get 0 for sure if i stay home.
> 
> Update: 15 rigs are ready to go (to fish or be sacrificed to the bottom) leaning heavy towards black and june bug and some pink, orange, chart, and white/red mixed in. At least for me I've done best in high muddy water with dark colors rather than bright, but have plenty to pick from just in case. I also found some jig heads that are purple, pink, and chart that i plan on trying. If the walleye don't want them, I have a hard time believing they wont work in saltwater instead.



Just my opinion... color means less than nothing when fishing the walleye run. I know, guys will tell stories of fishing for two hours straight and catching nothing, or only snagging. then they switch colors and all of a sudden they limited out in less than an hour ... and they go home thinking they found the “hot color”

Again, my personal opinion, I think the fisherman just coincidentally change the colors at the same time some new fish moved up.


----------



## midoh39

I have a quick question, where is there public parking in Fremont? I want to try around the two bridges ( train bridge and the regular bridge.) Any input would be awesome!


----------



## Matt63

Up over the tracks towards the north there are two businesses that allow parking. Next to an apartment complex hope this helps. I'm sure u can see them from Google Earth .


----------



## midoh39

Thanks! The last thing I want is a ticket


----------



## Matt63

One time I found a note on my car saying I'm not supposed to park there so I went to the business and asked why they said kids pull that prank all the time.


----------



## steelhead1

Probably going to hit Freemont tomorrow. Based on weather, looks like the last chance for a few with the heavy rain coming.


----------



## Little Creek

THANK YOU for your SERVICE!


----------



## ufaquaoiler

attempt #2: went to fremont only this time and a lot more people were there than when i showed up after lunch yesterday. i started fishing about 730 and within a few casts i bought back a carp scale but didnt feel anything any different than bumping into a rock. about 9 or so i get a nice walleye that felt bad at first, but ended up being legal. 20.5" jack on a black floater with black tail. shortly after that i hooked into something else for about 10 seconds, but lost it and no scale to show for it and it felt pretty heavy to not be snagged or a carp. had other things planned later in the afternoon so called it a day at 11.


----------



## Matt63

Way to go did u get a pic taken at angler supply I seen a couple guys with singles on there site. Good job again


----------



## ufaquaoiler

didn't end up at angler supply but did take a pic on the bank. not an amazing pic due to glaring sun but i at least got 1 while i was at home! may try saturday morning too well see.


----------



## AtticaFish

Awesome! Glad you caught one and quieted down the naysayers.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

AtticaFish said:


> Awesome! Glad you caught one and quieted down the naysayers.


it was either try around this week or dont try at all given the time off i have to work with. even if i were to catch nothing...i was at least taking my chances! might give it a go sat morn if the river doesnt shoot up from the rain, but well see. im slightly disappointed i didnt get a giant carp or buffalo for entertainment reasons, but im sure others will take that honor for me


----------



## 9Left

looks like a few fish have come in on the maumee tackle website the other day ...Won’t be too long before the hot and heavy fishing starts


----------



## BFG

I pulled two in by the wrong end on Tuesday afternoon between the bridges in Fremont. Water was really dirty and slow. East wind had the current backing up which doesn't help one bit for that style of fishing. 

Better days to come. It is time.


----------



## AtticaFish

Not sure how many are going to be trying the Sandusky river over the weekend...... just an FYI, it came up a lot from yesterdays rain. Up 4'+ here in Tiffin. On my lunch break saw a fair amount of debris mixed in the dirty water heading North. The river gauge in Fremont is not showing quite as much of an increase.


----------



## walleye28

So I have a question, what's the consensus on how fAr up river the walleye go in the maumee? All the pressure is around perrysburg and ye city of maumee, do they make it up to some of the parks farther up river like by the intertuben bridge?


----------



## Pooch

We've caught them above Waterville near providence metro parks


----------



## ress

I believe you'll catch a few near waterville but few and far between. As a kid we fished the lake side of the dam and caught some. I remember my brother caught a steelhead. At that time we had no idea what the heck it was. So strong we couldn't hang on to it.


----------



## walleye28

Snagged this female casting close to shore, at least it's back in the river laying eggs.


----------

